# Electives and USMLE



## rubrospinal

Hi Everyone, 

I am 2nd year medical student and now that things are finally under control with adjusting to school here in Pakistan, I am starting to think about well post-grad matters. I know you will think that I should worry about these things now but I like to be mentally prepared for things and because sometimes things don't pan out the way you want them to, I like be prepared with options. So I have a couple of questions regarding... well a lot of things. I've been reading quite a bit and it seems to me that a lot of pieces are missing from the equations. So here are my questions. I would really appreciate your help.  

1. When is the best time to take USMLE? After you graduate or after 3rd yr when you finish all the basic sciences?

2. For clinical electives, they require you to complete your "core clerkships" before you start an elective. But you start those in 4th year and all the way up till 5th year and after you graduate, you aren't allowed to go to for electives. So how exactly is that requirement met?

3. What kind of experience can you get in Pakistan which can enhance your application for clinical electives abroad? 

Thank you!


----------



## Rehan

Hi rubrospinal, welcome to our forums!

1. Depending on when your medical college finishes special pathology depends on when you are eligible to take the USMLE Step 1 exam. Without finishing all basic science courses, you will not be eligible to take the test.

2. It depends on the college you're attending but a lot of times people use any summer or winter breaks that they can get to go and participate in a research or clinical elective. Shifa College in Islamabad used to give approximately two months to students in the beginning of their final year to go abroad and participate in electives. I am not sure if this is still the case or not.

3. There is not much that you can do in Pakistan that translates into a better application for an elective abroad. However paying attention in all of your clerkships and learning to ask questions rather than blindly memorizing is a skill set which will definitely help you in the US clinical setting.

Good luck!


----------



## Tofayel

I think, after graduate is the best time to take USMLE and should remember that for getting residency in USA you have need good USMLE score.


----------

